# Post your biggest cull buck? (Under 8 points)



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Lets see some cull bucks. I know that eights are culls on some ranches but i'm looking for the average joe guys like myself. I haven't killed a big one but my brother shot a big five last year. I also got this big six on camera a while back.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thats some Trophy Culls you have there for sure!! Nice Deer!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I shot this 7 a couple of years ago.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

And I'll be looking for this one this November !


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

here is my biggest cull


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's mine. Also happens to be the biggest deer I've ever taken so he's actually a trophy for me. But he was only an 8 and was an older deer, so he was a management deer to the landowner.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

*big 6*

haven't got him yet, but he is big time on my list for this year.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll take a picture when I get home, but I killed an old 7 about 5 years ago. He measured 119. You could tell he was over the hill. He might have been something in his peak. My biggest deer to date so I put him on the wall.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's a pretty big 7 point. I was thrilled with him, so, in that respect I don't consider him a cull. He was the perfect deer to get out of the herd though.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

activescrape said:


> Here's a pretty big 7 point. I was thrilled with him, so, in that respect I don't consider him a cull. He was the perfect deer to get out of the herd though.


I've never come across a deer stuck in a tree before. Bad luck for that dude...
And didn't the topic say cull bucks under 8 points (yours qualifies activescrape), but I thought that meant 7's and under???


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This bad dude showed up at Huntr4life's feeder near Junction before the season last year. Noone saw him after that.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Those are some big uglies! I also got this one on my camera last year. He definately needs the air let out of him.


----------



## JUSTPASSINGTHROUGH (May 29, 2010)

Good pics.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice deer Scrape! Big body. You remember my infamous "Drop Tine" cull from year before last???


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Good culls, I would say some might be good for the wall.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't shoot near enough culls as I should. Mere foolishness I guess. Here is probably my prettiest. I crossed the bridge and was declaring him, Bs'ing with another hunter. Last day of the season and he pulls out his horns and says "im' second place 7 pt. (cull buck),I'm gonna win a jacket". Hail I had that deer by 20 inches. I just scratched my head and thought(to myself) "you dumb arse you could have had another jacket". Never crossed my mind to have him scored.hwell: Taxi had an extra cape and said she would do it fo free, If she could borrow it for a while.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This bad dude showed up at Huntr4life's feeder near Junction before the season last year. Noone saw him after that.


That is a MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

longhorns13 said:


> That is a MAN!!!!!!!!


wow! I think that one qualifies as trophy.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

There is deffinately something beautiful about an big ugly buck. If that makes any sense.


----------



## potro (Feb 2, 2010)

*under 8 pts*

7 points with bow.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Katy 5pt & 7pt*

Not a monster but dead! I have killed 5 and 7s in the past. I need to dust


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Not the biggest, but the craziest for sure


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Heres mine*

I shot this at my Llano lease.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Was that antler 'growing' out of his eye? Wow. And the one with the drop is a shoulda, woulda, coulda buck if that one side could of even come close to keeping up. Here is mine. It was a personal trophy then and still is today. I think it scored 118 or 119. It was one of those 'one man's trash is another man's treasure' bucks.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Big 6 taken by my son in 2008


----------



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

*cull buck*

7 point


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

*9 pt*

old mgmt......


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

22in inside 8point. Shot in Mexico


----------



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

*3 yr old*



jimtomp21 said:


> 7 point


Bastrop have shot bigger on this place but worked hard this one


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a big 7 that I shot a few years ago.


----------



## Horseshoe Dozer (Mar 8, 2008)

Big 7 I shot last year.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

First pic is a GIANT 6 i passed to let this kid shoot as his first deer. For reference he is about 6'2" 240 lbs. 6 1/2 yrs old and Final score was 136 i think. Wouldve been the biggest 6 in either portion of the Los Cazadoras contest this year. 2nd is my favorite deer to date because he is so proportional. 138 inch 8pt with 12 1/2 inch G2's.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Ruthless53 said:


> First pic is a GIANT 6 i passed to let this kid shoot as his first deer. For reference he is about 6'2" 240 lbs. 6 1/2 yrs old and Final score was 136 i think. Wouldve been the biggest 6 in either portion of the Los Cazadoras contest this year. 2nd is my favorite deer to date because he is so proportional. 138 inch 8pt with 12 1/2 inch G2's.


WOW, nice deer would love to kill a big 8!!! Thats my dream deer, a 140"-150" + Big 8!!!!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Heres one!*

Hubby killed this one this past year down in Hebbronville. The before and after!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

*Big 7*

Big 7 that now hangs on my wall.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Ruthless53 said:


> First pic is a GIANT 6 i passed to let this kid shoot as his first deer. For reference he is about 6'2" 240 lbs. 6 1/2 yrs old and Final score was 136 i think. Wouldve been the biggest 6 in either portion of the Los Cazadoras contest this year. 2nd is my favorite deer to date because he is so proportional. 138 inch 8pt with 12 1/2 inch G2's.


Ruthless....was there not a story behind that big 6...did you not post on it a few years back??? or am I just getting old??


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

This is a cool old buck I shot towards the end of this past season near Snyder, TX. He was a 7pt before breaking a g-1 and g-3. 19" inside.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

or here is a still of him. I have shot 7 or 8 bucks from this same stand that didn't have brow tines, but this is the biggest



shhhh. said:


> here is my biggest cull


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Couple of culls that one of my sons took a few years ago


----------

